# [gelöst] 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

## Niniveh

Hallo

Seit Vorgestern steht das upgrade zum xorg-server-1.5.3 an und denke den Wechsel gut geschafft zu haben.

Allerdings werden seither auf der Konsole bei allen emerge-Aufrufen etc. folgende Meldung angezeigt:

```
* IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Und ein eselect news macht mich auch nicht schlauer.   :Sad: 

Ich dachte, die würde verschwinden, wenn ich auf den xorg-Server aufgerüstet hätte, ist aber nicht so.

Überhaupt, kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, was diese Meldung mir eigentlich sagen will?

Meine Websuche bringt mich nur auf englische Seiten, die ich nicht verstehe.

Kann mir jemand diese Meldung erläutern?

----------

## few

Gib doch mal "eselect news" oder "eselect news list" in ein Terminal ein  :Wink: .

----------

## Necoro

 *few wrote:*   

> Gib doch mal "eselect news" oder "eselect news list" in ein Terminal ein .

 

Oder eselect news read new

Wobei zugegeben das Handling schon doof ist ... ich hab auch ne Zeit gebraucht um rauszufinden, wie man sich die neuen Nachrichten anschauen kann.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *few wrote:*   Gib doch mal "eselect news" oder "eselect news list" in ein Terminal ein . 
> 
> Oder eselect news read new
> 
> Wobei zugegeben das Handling schon doof ist ... ich hab auch ne Zeit gebraucht um rauszufinden, wie man sich die neuen Nachrichten anschauen kann.

 

Ja, das Handling ist irgendwo zwischen "ungewohnt" und "suboptimal"  :Wink: 

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Jungs

Das war also eine Aufforderung ein Howto  zu neuer Software zu lesen!

Nur blöd, dass mein Englisch hier nicht ausreicht, das upgrade zum xorg-1.5.3 bekam ich aber mit inoffiziellen deutschsprachigen Anleitungen dennoch hin   :Laughing: 

Hier mein Ergebnis:

```
gentoo64 niniveh # eselect news list

Unread news items:

  2009-04-06-x_server-1_5   Migration to X.org Server 1.5

Read news items:

  (none found)

gentoo64 niniveh # eselect news read new

2009-04-06-x_server-1_5

  Title                      Migration to X.org Server 1.5

  Author                     Remi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org>

  Author                     Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org>

  Posted                     2009-04-06

  Revision                   1

A lot of changes regarding device recognition and use by the X server

have been introduced in the 1.5 update.  As that version is going

stable on all architectures, users should read the upgrade guide [0]

before actually updating the package.

[0]

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

gentoo64 niniveh #
```

----------

